# Smoked Leg of Lamb



## lantzy75 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Smoked a leg of lamb on Labour Day.  Got it all on video and it's been posted to my YouTube channel.  Please check it out and let me know what you think!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 6, 2017)

Good job, looks like it turned out really nice.
I love lamb too, just cooked a nice boneless leg a couple weeks back, yum!

Points for the cook and video.
:points1:


----------



## natej (Sep 9, 2017)

looks beautiful! nice colour.. point


----------



## lantzy75 (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks guys!  The lamb was awesome and we had leftovers for days!


----------

